# Hogs and ZooZone II - is it just me...



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

.... or do they look tiny?

I've had Tinks in one since i got her, 









but it looks tiny with her wheel, toys, food and sleeping bag.



So today i decided to play about (excuse the mess it was quickly done), i had a wardrobe in a cupboard that wasn't being used and thought that if tortoises can have tables why can't hogs?










Not got all her stuff in yet so looking bare










And it even gives me somewhere to store her newspaper and food etc


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

nice idea meko...
more room.
i have mine in vivs for that reason.
what do you keep in that room... there seems to be tanks, hutches and stuff all over


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

It's my old bedroom. I moved into the middle one as a bedroom should only have a bed, a bedside table, a tv and an alarm clock.... so i didn't need the master bedroom.
So in there, it's got: 


my wardrobe
a chest of drawers.
An old wardrobe frame with an empty fish tank (on the left), an empty 30inch viv that i put mesh doors on but will be replacing with glass. On top of that is a 36x18x18 exo terra with my carpet python in and Tinks in her hog-table.
half an MR2 in the other corner that i need to stick on eBay.


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 23, 2009)

That looks great!

I'm personally not a fan of ZZ2s for that reason but I know alot of hog-owners do favor them.

I like my wooden vivs though to be honest as they give more space.

Tinks new home is fab as a one-off. But I can't imagine it very useful for someone who had more than 1 hog lol

I bet she is loving all the extra space


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Mek, are you going soft in your old age matey? First getting a Hedgehog, & second calling it Tinks??? :whistling2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Pinkchi said:


> Tinks new home is fab as a one-off. But I can't imagine it very useful for someone who had more than 1 hog lol
> 
> I bet she is loving all the extra space


i've not seen her out in it yet as she's upstairs and i only did it early. i do need to get her some more toys to ignore, just because it looks bare.



Zoo-Man said:


> Mek, are you going soft in your old age matey? First getting a Hedgehog, & second calling it Tinks??? :whistling2:


No mate.. i'm just cleverer than the average bear.

Me - yeah babe, i've got a pet hedgehog called Tinks.
Fanny - OMG she's adorable and that name is sooooooooooo cute.

always thinking fella, always thinking


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Meko said:


> No mate.. i'm just cleverer than the average bear.
> 
> Me - yeah babe, i've got a pet hedgehog called Tinks.
> Fanny - OMG she's adorable and that name is sooooooooooo cute.
> ...


:notworthy::notworthy:

I think zoozones are far too small as well...

All mine are in 4 x 2's...I'd go bigger if I could


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

only problem is; i completely rearranged that room the other week to give me better use of the space; and then i go and lie a wardrobe across the room.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Meko said:


> i've not seen her out in it yet as she's upstairs and i only did it early. i do need to get her some more toys to ignore, just because it looks bare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah I see :lol2:

BTW, get your sig changed :devil:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

No!! go and get yourself a bacon sandwich and move away from the dark side


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Meko said:


> No!! go and get yourself a bacon sandwich and move away from the dark side


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

It's a great idea they do use a lot of space. 

I extended a guinea/rabbit hutch it takes loads of room but well worth it.

Has she got a extendable tube - mine loves his.


----------



## polar (Sep 24, 2009)

I must admit I like viv's over ZZ cages for hogs but they do their job.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

tbh I feel the same with Luna in her ZZ2, i know loads recommend them but it does feel cramped. 

I can't fit a 4ft viv but I'm going to get a 40" long viv which is close to 2ft tall and has two stories in it, so basically doubling available floor space.


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

I think zoozones are way too small for hedgies, i worked out that some of them only have 3-4 sq foot of floor for the critter. Thats just not right, they need alot more space than that. My daughter has a bunch of hogs now and she keeps hers in a huge triple hutch stack. Each hutch is 4 x 2 x 2 so they have 8sqfoot of floor space each. Plus she plans on adding some tunnels made of guttering that can be secured from the roof of each hutch. She is very creative !


----------

